# Blöde Frage: screen splitten

## l3u

Ich krieg’s nicht hin, eine screen-Session aufzusplitten. Laut Internet/manpage geht das Splitten vertikal mit strg+a+v und horizontal mit strg+a+s. Bei Ersterem passiert gar nichts, bei Zweiterem wird die Ausgabe angehalten (und kann mit strg+q fortgesetzt werden). Und zwar sowohl in einer normalen Textkonsole, als auch z. B. unter KDE in konsole.

Was mache ich falsch?! Ein neues Fenster mit strg+a+c machen geht ja auch, oder mit strg+a+n ein Fenster weiter schalten …

----------

## cryptosteve

Bevor ich hier tiefer in die screen-Materie einsteige .. gibt es einen schwerwiegenden Grund für screen? tmux[1] ist in diesem (und vielen Punkten) sehr viel mächtiger .... damit hast Du quasi richtiges Tiling im Screen  :Smile: 

[1] = http://tmux.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Bevor ich hier tiefer in die screen-Materie einsteige .. gibt es einen schwerwiegenden Grund für screen? tmux[1] ist in diesem (und vielen Punkten) sehr viel mächtiger .... damit hast Du quasi richtiges Tiling im Screen 
> 
> [1] = http://tmux.sourceforge.net/

 Was vielleicht aber nicht überall verfügbar ist.

@l3u: Schau mal genauer hin, in der Man Page und in der Tastaturbelegung (strg+a ?) steht: *Quote:*   

> C-a S       (split)       Split the current region into two new ones.

 Also ein großes S, kein kleines.  :Wink:  (Gewechselt wird übrigens mit (strg+a tab))

Der vertikale ist bei mir in Beidem, man page und Tastaturbelegung, überhaupt nicht erwähnt. (Allerdings wäre es hier ebenfalls ein großes 'V', kein kleines.  :Wink: 

Edith fand gerade auf http://aperiodic.net/screen/commands:split heraus, dass der vertikale Split anscheinend nur funktioniert, wenn screen eine Tastaturbelegung mit "split -v" mitgeteilt bekommt. Aber auch wenn ich 'V' auf 'split -v' lege, vertikal gehts nicht. Gut, ich wüsste auch nicht, wofür ich das gebrauchen könnte...

Edith hat nachgeforscht: *http://aperiodic.net/screen/region_management wrote:*   

> Note about vertical splits:
> 
> Vertically-split regions are a feature not in the last stable release of screen; they're available in the Debian and Ubuntu screen packages and the current screen development code. They will be in the next release.

 Also gibts das wohl derzeit nur in app-misc/screen-9999 ...

----------

